# The one thing I don't understand about the new M5...



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

What are the black sections on the fronts of the side mirror housings for?? Are they merely for aesthetics? I can't find anything in the press release about them being there for any functional reason. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

GJR said:


> What are the black sections on the fronts of the side mirror housings for?? Are they merely for aesthetics? I can't find anything in the press release about them being there for any functional reason. Can anyone shed some light on this?


I'll hazard a guess and say.. turn signals. ala mercedes. I noticed that also, but dont have an explanation as to why they would have a smoked lens over them if that's what they are.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

This has been a mystery since the first prototypes appeared in the press and finally the car shown to the public.

Those black covers are just cosmetics, but on the lower part there's an illumination. (see below)


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Looking at your picture there Alex, could they have done that to make bugs easier to get off and prevent paint damage?

My mirrors are flat and take a beating from bugs and road debris. Maybe with the shape and those black areas (is it plastic?) they are attempting to keep the mirrors looking nice and provide an area that would take the abuse of driving better than a painted surface :dunno: 

Just pulled that idea out of my rear; no academics were injured or abused in its formulation


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> Looking at your picture there Alex, could they have done that to make bugs easier to get off and prevent paint damage?


Only if you order the Alee Package  :angel:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> This has been a mystery since the first prototypes appeared in the press and finally the car shown to the public.
> 
> Those black covers are just cosmetics, but on the lower part there's an illumination. (see below)


... maybe this is another way of saving around $0.27 by not painting this part and ordering from the supplier the complete light assembly regardless of the color of the car. :dunno:

If somebody does not like this "new paradigm" they can always buy the M5 in Jet Black...


----------

